# What i found in the classifieds in my newspaper>>>>question needing answerin



## switchbow (Jan 10, 2007)

*Bow*

It is pretty hard to answer yes or no to that one. You first should know your draw length. If this bow is a great buy but does not fit you it is worth nothing. Go to your local archery shop and get fit for draw length. The pro there will recommend draw weight for you as well. It is semi complicated and should be done carefully. You are probably new to the sport and I would be doing you an injustice by not giving you the right direction. Please, I speak for most of us on this forum by saying, we want you to start on the right foot and enjoy the sport from the start. Please give me a personal PM if you need help further. Switchbow:wink:


----------



## New_Archer16 (Aug 11, 2008)

thx....im interested in it for using it....and also knowing if its an old bow, cause if it is, i will want to buy it to show it off when i go shooting targets with my friend


----------

